# Post all Christmas and other December Holiday Songs here



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2009)

Self explanatory post songs of the Holidays and that can mean any December Holiday not just Christmas.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## outgum (Dec 1, 2009)

EDIT: This should also be in the NEW music section XD


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2009)

The mods may want to move this topic to the new section.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2009)

Moved.


----------



## pinbi7 (Dec 1, 2009)

THE WAR IS OVER!








 youtube link doesnt work

can some one link me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvNRHrKyaX4


----------



## Jaems (Dec 1, 2009)

HOW HAS NO ONE POSTED TRANS-SIBERIAN ORCHESTRA HERE!?
Shame on you all.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2009)

pinbi I got the link working


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Bing Crosby - Enough said


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mannheim Steamroller - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen*


*Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon Rock*


----------



## Domination (Dec 6, 2009)

*Run Rudolph Run*, covered so many times, but I still feel Chuck Berry's original Rock N' Roll version is the best.


*Santa Claws is Coming to Town*, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Metal Christmas songs, been listening to them quite a lot. Alice Cooper on vocals, John 5 of Marilyn Manson on guitar, Billy Sheehan on bass and Vinny Appice on drums


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## razorback78 (Dec 6, 2009)

i kinda like Santa Claws is Coming to Town video posted by Domination.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Dec 6, 2009)

razorback78 said:
			
		

> i kinda like Santa Claws is Coming to Town video posted by Domination.



Its just one of the songs from the album of *We Wish You a Metal X-Mas and a Headbanging New Year* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Wish_you_a...anging_New_Year

There are more songs with other artists. Like Dio, Iommi, etc. Its the best christmas album I've heard (well, since I've never caredf for Christmas songs in the first place)

Lemmy from Motorhead, Billy Gibbons from ZZ Top and Dave Grohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their cover of Run Rudolph Run


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2009)

they have oh come oh come emanuel as well but its just on their myspace page.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 6, 2009)

Dashing through the snow
In my Mercedes Benz
Killing all my foes
Saving all my friends
Rat tat tat tat
VC in the grass
Take your merry Christmas
And shove it up yer ass.


Sorry couldn't give you a Youtube video of that, it's just something I wrote back in the 70s


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't find any black metal one's


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2009)

The spirit of sharing.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 9, 2009)

XD


----------



## Blastoise (Dec 9, 2009)

From the most epic band of all time....


----------



## Hybris (Dec 9, 2009)

Sleigh Ride by Relient K !


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 19, 2009)




----------

